# lanyard for this?



## len (May 9, 2015)

I have a lanyard for my crescent wrench, but how does one have a lanyard for a pair of diagonal cutters? I work on ladders hanging paper lanterns and other stuff and people tend to wander around under the ladder with no regard for the risk they're taking should I drop something.


----------



## Amiers (May 9, 2015)




----------



## cmckeeman (May 10, 2015)

A lot of E-tape.


----------



## venuetech (May 10, 2015)

Double constrictor knot on one side. http://captnmike.com/2011/10/15/double-constrictor/
Use a high grade small diameter line 1/16" and bite it hard into the dip grip Near the fulcrum to make a short loop. Then attach a useful length of lanyard line to that.
Atwood makes some called Micro-Cord
http://jigproshop.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=87


----------



## Morte615 (May 10, 2015)

I have been known to Gaff Tape some tie line to the handle. Not pretty and wouldn't trust it nearly as much as an actual attachment point. But better than nothing.


----------



## Footer (May 10, 2015)

Get a carbide bit and throw it on a drill press.


----------



## derekleffew (May 11, 2015)

len said:


> how does one have a lanyard for a pair of diagonal cutters?


http://pythonsafety.com/products/quick-spins/

Promoted by @rsmentele in this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/threads/python-safety.37930/ .


----------



## teqniqal (May 29, 2015)

Ergodyne makes a product called "Tool Tails" that you can attached to a tool in various manners (they have special heat shrink, stretchy tape, etc.). It is under the 'Squids' tab.
See: http://www.ergodyne.com/products/pages/default.aspx?PCA=209&PRD=690


----------



## teqniqal (May 31, 2015)

Also, Proto Industrial Tools makes a line of heat shrink applied safety lanyard attachments. They also make a line of tools that specifically have lanyard attachment points integral to the tool, so you can skip the kludge phase.
See: http://iar.sbdinc.com/tethered


----------

